# Créer un comte Skype



## i.catch (26 Août 2006)

Bonjour


En rentrant de vacances, je découvre qu'une version bêta de Skype est disponible. Je l'ai téléhargée mais je ne parviens pas à créer un compte Skype. Comment faire ? Par ailleurs, pour dialoguer avec des PCistes, si j'ai bien compris, il faut qu'ils aient eux aussi Skype ou je peux les contacter alors qu'ils sont sur MSN ? Euh je sais je suis pas très douée ).


Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Frizou (26 Août 2006)

Ben, normalement Au lancement de Skype, il te propose de cr&#233;er un compte

NB. &#224; mon avis tu t'es plant&#233; de sous-forum.


----------



## i.catch (26 Août 2006)

Frizou a dit:
			
		

> Ben, normalement Au lancement de Skype, il te propose de créer un compte
> 
> NB. à mon avis tu t'es planté de sous-forum.




Oui ca y est j'ai trouvé comment créer un compte. Le hic c'est que je voulais l'utiliser pour la vidéoconférence et que je ne vois pas où c'est non plus; Une idée Frizou ?


----------



## Frizou (26 Août 2006)

Je crois que ça ne fonctionne pas sur la version mac.

Pour le visoconf entre PC et Mac, j'utilise amsn et de mac à mac iChat


----------



## marctiger (26 Août 2006)

i.catch a dit:
			
		

> Oui ca y est j'ai trouvé comment créer un compte. Le hic c'est que je voulais l'utiliser pour la vidéoconférence et que je ne vois pas où c'est non plus; Une idée Frizou ?



*Bonjour, pour la version Vidéo regardes sur cette page, tout fonctionne à présent pour Mac  *


----------



## i.catch (26 Août 2006)

marctiger a dit:
			
		

> *Bonjour, pour la version Vidéo regardes sur cette page, tout fonctionne à présent pour Mac  *


 


Ben voilà j'avais pas la bonne version de Skype pour la vidéo. Je viens de la télécharger chez toi Marctiger. Merci à vous tous pour votre aide.


----------



## r e m y (27 Août 2006)

Juste un d&#233;tail... la version b&#233;ta video-preview porpose de cr&#233;er un compte lors du premier lancement. Par contre ensuite, impossible de cr&#233;er un autre compte... le bouton "Cr&#233;er un compte" ne figure pas sur la fen&#234;tre de connexion.

Pour cr&#233;er un nouveau compte (pour quelqu'un d'autre utilisant le m&#234;me mac), il faut recharger la version finale pr&#233;c&#233;dente (v 1.4), qui dispose sur la page d'accueil, ou lorsqu'on choisit Menu-Comptes, d&#233;connecter, un bouton cr&#233;er un compte.

Une fsoi le compte cr&#233;&#233;, il peut bien s&#251;r &#234;tre utilis&#233; sur la versio 1.5 video-preview


----------



## jpmiss (27 Août 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Pour créer un nouveau compte (pour quelqu'un d'autre utilisant le même mac)



Meme sur des sessions différentes?


----------



## r e m y (27 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Meme sur des sessions différentes?



Bizarrement... OUI

Mais peut-être Skype avait-il déjà été utilisé sur toutes mes sessions avec l'ancien et unique identifiant familial.... 

Pour créer un identifiant par utilisateur, il m'a fallu (après avoir bien cherché sur le site Web de Skype sans résultat), reprendre Skype 1.4 pour avoir ce fameux bouton "créer un compte"


----------



## marctiger (27 Août 2006)

i.catch a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà j'avais pas la bonne version de Skype pour la vidéo. Je viens de la télécharger chez toi Marctiger. Merci à vous tous pour votre aide.


De rien, à ton service


----------



## source-evian (14 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour
Savez vous s'il est possible d'utiliser les comptes payants de Skype (pour appeler en illimité sur fixe en France par exemple) sur MAC ?


----------



## pascalformac (14 Novembre 2009)

waow ca c'est de la remontée speleo ( 3 ans !)

il y a un sujet central skype  recent

( et sinon skype est multiplteforme et la reponse est sur la page d'acceuil skype mac)


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, j'ai acheté un hachoir à viande et il ne fonctionne pas.

Aaaaah, je ne suis pas sur le bon forum?


Aaaaaaaaaaahhhhh :rateau:

Ben t'y es toujours pas, Fabounet chéri chéri, Skype, c'est "Internet et réseau" !


----------

